# Tof als Ton und Ton als PT usw.



## Dar1gaaz (20 März 2009)

OKay also ich kann ja ein Tof zu einem Ton machen, indem ich an den Eingang sowie den Ausgang eine Negation setze!

Wenn ich jetzt ein Ton habe und das Gleiche tue, so wird dies ja zu einem PT richtig?

Bei 0 kriegt der Ton intern eine 1 und fängt die Zeit an zu zählen, Wegen der Negation am Ausgang gitb er aber direkt 1 aus und zwar solange bis die Zeit durch ist und der Interne Stand auf 1 geht, wodurch der dahinter auf 0 geht!

Richtig soweit oder?

Was aber jetzt, wenn ich an den Anfang des Ausbaus eine 1 gebe!
Wird wegen der Negation zu 0 intern. Krieg ich dann am Ausgang wieder eine 1?


Also im Prinzip als ob das Ton unsichtbar wäre?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 März 2009)

Dar1gaaz schrieb:


> ..Also im Prinzip als ob das Ton unsichtbar wäre?


Ich wünschte, das Bild wäre jetzt auch unsichtbar  . 
Du negierst doch nur die Signale am Ein- und/oder Ausgang. An der Funktion ändert sich nichts.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## HaDi (20 März 2009)

Dar1gaaz schrieb:


> OKay also ich kann ja ein Tof zu einem Ton machen, indem ich an den Eingang sowie den Ausgang eine Negation setze!


Ich denke, ich verstehe, was du meinst: Ja


Dar1gaaz schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt ein Ton habe und das Gleiche tue, so wird dies ja zu einem PT richtig?


Nö, der wird m.E. damit zum TOF.

Grüße von HaDi


----------

